
Ask HN: Tech jobs in Europe - muralimadhu
I have been living in the bay area for over 6 years now, and have worked in small and big companies as a software developer. Although the bay is awesome if you are a developer, San Francisco and the US in general is lagging behind other countries in terms of livability compared to many other countries in Europe. work-life balance takes a hit, health insurance is not free, public commute sucks, education is expensive etc. I have been thinking about moving to Europe to experience the lifestyle there. Many countries in Europe (Vienna, Switzerland, Germany etc) consistently show up in the list of most livable countries in the world published by multiple sources. I am wondering what the best way is to find developer jobs in these countries, and if anyone else out there also is thinking&#x2F;thought about this
======
mryan
A lot of job sites have location-specific sites, e.g.
[http://www.monsterboard.nl/geo/siteselection](http://www.monsterboard.nl/geo/siteselection)

Germany: [http://www.monster.de/](http://www.monster.de/) Netherlands:
[http://www6.monsterboard.nl/](http://www6.monsterboard.nl/)

I can highly recommend NL as a great place to live.

------
stephengillie
I've heard many good stories of happy developers in parts of Germany,
Switzerland, and Denmark. And one of my favorite games (EVE Online) is made in
Iceland.

There should be some Euro posts in the "Who is Hiring" threads. Some of them
might even be willing to hire you remote and help you relocate.

~~~
muralimadhu
Search kind of sucks in hacker news. Not possible to filter by location.

~~~
stephengillie
Some put their location in their post. Try your browser's "find on page"
search and search for different cities?

